# Anyone use semo imprints for custom screen print???



## 437Neff (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm new to the T-shirt biz, I'm looking for the right price and place to get my screen printing done, I have received some quotes from semo imprints and they seem to have good shirts to choose from and decent prices ... if anyone has any info on there screen printing please let me know thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

